# Aftermarket dual-wall black powder coated tip



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Found this on ebay, it says it fits a 2019. Anyone know if the OEM tip assembly is exactly same as below with two bolts?


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Also, will the aftermarket dual-wall able to fill up the original square tip perfectly? The dual-wall size is 2.5"


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Also, the stock tip gets a lot of carbon build up and is very visible, the powder coat black tip might help hiding the carbon build up


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

It's just a universal exhaust tip so no reason it wouldn't work. Plus it's the same style as the performance exhaust offered by GM.

Not sure about the bolts, but as long as it fits over the pipe it doesn't really matter. It's just to tighten it down without having to weld anything.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> It's just a universal exhaust tip so no reason it wouldn't work. Plus it's the same style as the performance exhaust offered by GM.
> 
> Not sure about the bolts, but as long as it fits over the pipe it doesn't really matter. It's just to tighten it down without having to weld anything.


What I concern is the inlet diameter on the OEM, because most of the aftermarket exhaust tips have 2.5" inlet, don't know if the OEM pipe will able to fit within this size.

Also, the one above has the inlet pipe pointing upward, I found another one with straight inset that may work better:










My question is what size of inlet will fit the OEM?


----------

